# Windows 7 PC fährt auch aus dem komplett ausgeschalteten Zustand von selbst hoch



## cecinit-mortem (14. Mai 2014)

*Windows 7 PC fährt auch aus dem komplett ausgeschalteten Zustand von selbst hoch*

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzem das Problem dass mein PC (Windows 7) scheinbar ohne Grund von selbst startet. Er fährt einfach zu scheinbar zufälligen Zeiten ohne irgendwelche Meldungen oder Probleme ganz normal hoch. Das Problem ist er manchmal merke ich das gar nicht z.B. wenn ich mal außer Haus bin und während der Zeit läuft der Rechner einfach so. Ich habe auch schon mal in der Ereignisverwaltung geschaut und dort dann die in den Bildern zu findenden Meldungen zu lesen. In den anderen Ereignisprotokollen steht nichts was in der angegebenen Zeit passiert.(Zumindest habe ich nichts gefunden  Ich hoffe jemand ist in der Lage mir da zu helfen 

LG
cecinit_mortem

Specs:
Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64-bit
Intel i5-4670K
8GB RAM
Integrierte Grafik
Asus Z77 Deluxe
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
Seagate 7200.14 1TB HDD
Ich hoffe das war alles wichtige


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Windows 7 PC fährt auch aus dem komplett ausgeschalteten Zustand von selbst hoch*

Kurzschluss am Powerbutton?


----------



## cecinit-mortem (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Windows 7 PC fährt auch aus dem komplett ausgeschalteten Zustand von selbst hoch*

Naja daran habe ich zwar noch nicht gedacht aber ich halte das mal für unwahrscheinlich, da 1. der ganze Rechner noch kein halbes Jahr alt ist und 2. Der Rechner ja auch nicht sofort wieder startet sondern immer zu scheinbar Random Zeiten, wie man auch in dem Bild sehen kann. Dort sind beispielsweise etwas mehr als eine Stunde seit dem letzten Herunterfahren vergangen. Allerdings würde ich das gerne mal abchecken. Wär ganz nett wenn du mal eine kurze Anleitung gibst


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Windows 7 PC fährt auch aus dem komplett ausgeschalteten Zustand von selbst hoch*

Wie ist der PC denn am Netzwerk angeschlossen?
Per Kabel?

Wenn ja --> welche anderen Rechner und Geräte (TV, Router, etc..) sind dann noch im selben Netzwerk?

Vielleicht triggert irgendein Gerät WOL (Wake On Lan) :
Wake On LAN

Schalt mal WOL ab:
Desktop Boards — Configuring Wake-on-LAN


----------



## cecinit-mortem (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Windows 7 PC fährt auch aus dem komplett ausgeschalteten Zustand von selbst hoch*

Ja der PC ist einerseits per Kabel angeschlossen, und natürlich gibt es auch einen Router in dem Netzwerk . Aber außer dem Router (Fritz Box 7390) sind noch ein weiterer PC, eine XBOX 360 und 2 Androiden angeschlossen. Ja über die WOL Sache habe ich auch schon nachgedacht aber ich denke nicht dass eines der Geräte den Rechner per WOL gestartet hat, da für den fraglichen Zeitraum nur die XBOX 360 sowie ein Androide aktiv waren. Das WOL würde ich auch nur ungern abschalten, da ich das eigentlich ganz gerne in Verbindung mit der Asus Remote App nutze um den Rechner fernzusteuern. Außerdem denke ich steht dann auch im Ereignislog, dass ein WOL Paket für das Starten verantwortlich wäre. Aber in dem Ereignislog sehe ich nur einen Eintrag der im Grunde wie wirkt wie ein Eintrag der bei einem ganz normalen Systemstart per Powerbutton angelegt wird.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Windows 7 PC fährt auch aus dem komplett ausgeschalteten Zustand von selbst hoch*

Im Zweifel WOL testweise deaktivieren, ob der PC dann immer noch von allein startet.

Das 24pin ATX Stromkabel sitzt 100% korrekt auf dem Motherboard? Ein Wackler könnte als "Einschaltimpuls" interpretiert werden, welches den PC startet. Auch mal den Stecker abnehmen und überprüfen, ob die Pins im Stecker korrekt sitzen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Windows 7 PC fährt auch aus dem komplett ausgeschalteten Zustand von selbst hoch*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Im Zweifel WOL testweise deaktivieren, ob der PC dann immer noch von allein startet.


 
Wenn so viele Geräte im selben Netz hängen dann kann es schon mal vorkommen das irgendeines ein WOL-Event sendet.
Denn heutige PCs erwachen nicht nur durch "Magic Pakets" sondern auch durch diverse andere Events:
Wake On LAN

Hast du bei deinem Mainboard das Onboard-WiFi bzw WiFi-GO aktiv?

Schreib mal bitte welche Einstellungen im UEFI du bei den folgenden Punkten hast:
*UEFI --> APM*:
_Power On By PCIE/PCI_
_Power On By RTC_
*UDFI --> Onboard Devices Config*:
_WIFI Controller
Intel PXE OPROM_

Und was steht bei deinem *Netzwerk-Adapter-Eigenschaften --> Erweitert --> Wake Up Capabilities* ?
Ich schätze mal du weckst deinen PC per Magic Packet?
Wenn ja dann stell den oben erwähnten Wert auch NUR darauf ein - und nicht auf "Magic Pattern".


----------

